# Mods To Our 260Fl



## beth323 (Jul 28, 2010)

Dh has been busy! He took out the U shaped dinette and put in the lazy boys! WooHoo! This fits DH and I alot better as usually it is just the 2 of us. Our friends who occasionally are our guests for the weekend stated they sleep quite well in recliners! Especially since the u shape dinette had only 4 in foam pads and really is quite hard. We still need to figure out how to reconfigure our Table. Do not know if we will cut it down and make it narrower or look for another, That we can move around a bit and use it in front of the chairs or in front of the couch. Dh might still add swivels to the lazy boys, you can get the part off the internet. Thanks for looking.

IMG]http://i53.tinypic.com/5clikx.jpg[/IMG]
http://i54.tinypic.com/20k40o7.jpg
[IMG]http://i53.tinypic.com/2a7t110.jpg


----------



## FLYakman (Jan 26, 2006)

We also have the 260FL. That's interesting what you did.I'd be curious as to where you plan to put the table.

In mine,if I were to move something (I'm not a big modder) it would be that darn sofa. Very uncomfortable and just about useless for sleeping.Problem is there's an opening behind the sofa that would need to be closed.

Like I said,interesting mod.


----------



## beth323 (Jul 28, 2010)

We thought about removeing the sofa but then we would loose the outside storage. We even thought of removing the sofa enclosing the area to keep outside storage and placing chairs over that. I need a riser under my chair anyway, both of my knees are artificial







. The table is a prob. we don't need it usable at all times we spend most the time outside. We are considering cutting the current table down (narrower). I am also looking for alternatives. We have no little ones. Mostly Dh and I. We would like to be able to play cards etc on rainy days or when we have company. As you know the living area is confirgured with little extra space. Will post on what we come up with. Today dh is putting up some trim inside the slide and we are replacing the floor vents with something nicer and stronger that we can close in the summer and keep the dirt out of them.


----------



## beth323 (Jul 28, 2010)

We are winterizing our precious Outback today. Dh and I went for a couple of weekends and then a week of hopping around 5 different Michigan state parks. We did not miss the table at all. We have 4 wooden snack tables that we took. 2 are kept under the bed and 2 remained out. they fold easily and ride on the couch in transit. Also move around well I put one buy the counter when I am cooking for more space. We have had up to 7 adults and a baby, hanging out in the living room while it was raining, we brought in 3 camp chairs, We would not have been as comfortable if the dinette was still in place. We are happy with our mod it fits dh and I well.


----------



## Patty (Mar 4, 2010)

Sounds like you found a solution. I was thinking of one of those folding tables that folds down on both sides. It is narrow when down so it could fit between the 2 chairs. Pull it out, lift one side or both sides and voila dinner time!


----------



## caliber (Feb 26, 2011)

Is the "U" shaped dinette you removed for sale?


----------



## beth323 (Jul 28, 2010)

They have never been used. They came out without any damage. The table is the free standing that drops down to coffee table. $450.00


----------

